# DA 9000 11v cassette : fragile ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I keep reading on my local forums about how fragile are these cassettes,a couple of guys split apart a couple of cogs on a 18% grade climb . I don't know how old the group may have been but I hope action has been taken for the latest groups ( incoming Tarmac S Works with DA 9000 )


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

the have a running update.. don't know if it's better because I switched to SRAM Red cassettes on my main bikes.. I do have the older DA 11-25 that creaks under heavy load. (pre update)


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Known issue. Take a look at this forum.

Dura Ace 9000 11 speed cassette- rubish product design - Weight Weenies


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

The SRAM red cassette also works awesome on campy 11s.. Tried it this weekend.. Love that cassette..


----------

